# Secondary payer OA 70 reject code



## saoire (Nov 24, 2015)

I've noticed after the ICD 10 transition some secondary payers are using OA 70 rejection code on an outpatient primary care ohysician. The only info I've found relates to inpatient costs? They paid nothing and deemed the patient not responsible. Medicare EOB says patient is responsible?


----------



## andcait@comcast.net  (Nov 24, 2015)

You are not obligated by contract with a secondary insurance unless they are federally funded. The patient would be responsible.


----------

